# That'll leave a scar



## ICE (Oct 29, 2011)

It would genuinely p!ss me off if you did that to my home.  I hope you go easy with the cats-paw.  That's a terrible name for a nail puller.  Who can I call?

Tiger


----------



## High Desert (Oct 31, 2011)

Safety First is what I always say. Nothing that a litle caulk and paint won't fix.


----------



## ICE (Oct 31, 2011)

High Desert said:
			
		

> Safety First is what I always say. Nothing that a litle caulk and paint won't fix.


It's a single story house.  Nobody ties a ladder on a single story and besides that, I always land on my feet.

Here is one I had today.  It's part of a ladder.  A short part with no feet.  It was laying on the ground when I got there so I left a notice that I would need all of the ladder for final inspection and it must be tied off.  It is fiberglass and once the entire ladder is assembled, it will be heavy.  Thus, it shall be standing up and that's why I asked that it be tied off.  If all I asked for was a standing ladder, they would ignore me.  I have found 30' extension ladders laying in the grass for a single story.  There would be more ladder above the roof than below it.






Now this one is well tied.


----------



## tbz (Nov 1, 2011)

ICE,

We had a local inspector here that went up roofs all the time, he had the town purchase a re-built Ma-Bell bucket truck back in the late 80's, you have it a bit simpler, around here not many single story 4on12 or less, most are 2 story here with 6on12 or more.

John was the only inspector I saw re-viewing residential roofs from a top.

As for the truck, it was a pickup, with the walkout door, not the duck under door.  I know with the time it takes to set the wheel chucks you can be up and down the ladder, but it sure was fun to watch.


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 8, 2011)

I can only say: I'm Cornfused about this thread! As a contractor I've always insisted that my crews do not leave a ladder standing, tied or not. I was always concerned that some kid might climb it and fall. It's called an attractive nuisance. I doubt that an owner's responsibility to provide access can be stretched that far.

Bill


----------



## Frank (Dec 9, 2011)

How about getting small drones with still and video camaeras for use inspecting roofs?

http://www.draganfly.com/uav-helicopter/draganflyer-x4/


----------

